# USA F3 coupler issue



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

SO I got an ABA set the other day and am getting ready to put Kadee on it but there's a but...... It looks like they mounted their coupler at what might be a prototypical height above the rails which is considerably lower than the standard height of a Kadee #830 mounted to an "ultimate series" car with the built in pads for 830s. What a pain.. I'm sure some kind of offset coupler arrangement will work just fine but it got me to wondering why the other stuff is so high (if the F3 height is correct) This is not so much a question of what do I do as what did you do? Does anyone lower there car couplers to mathch stuff like the F3? Am thinking of going to #1s as well so I want to decide that at the same time. Lowering couplers on cars would make them look strange. Putting a big hook in an F3 coupler to raise it would look stupid (to me) Hacking away athe nose would just be sad.......
Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, you have to use a large offset coupler. Why USAT has done this is beyond me, especially since they "got it right" on the Ultimate series rolling stock. 

I am eventually going to put centerset (zero offset) Kadees on mine, but it will be a bunch of work. 

Greg


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry, I put No.1's on the F3s I had and they worked fine. Check out the recommendations from Kadee: 

* F-3 "A"&"B" Units 
(two options, instructions available) (Pilot)..................1908, 1787 
* (Pedestal).......................................................1909, 1831 
* (Platform)......................................................... 1906, 820


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have added Kadee #835 to the post fore and aft on the USAt F3s. I have taken some pictures and I'll add them later when I get a chance. This works well for me. 

Chuck


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. I put a #831 on the F3 last night without using the box...yes it does not pivot, but that's ok. I had to lower the mounting on the ultimate series test car by about an 1/8" to get a good line up. But since I'm converting to #1s anyway....not a big deal


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry:

Glad that you were able to make it work. Here are the pictures I promised last night. While you have completed your project, they might help someone else.




















Chuck


----------

